# curiosity question, source port add or package add?



## pgmrdlm (May 29, 2010)

I know its each persons preference, but just out of curiosity. Why?

Me, I prefer source. Even though most of my machines are p4's with only a couple gig of memory. Meaning, major ports compile for ever. I still would prefer the source compile.

I at least get to see the options, even though I may not change them. 
I think it falls to I know all required peaces and parts are installed via compile.  And if there are problems, I encountered them up front right in the beginning.  

I have had some issues where I installed ports(kde3) via packages, and when I tried to update them via source compiles I encountered all kinds of problems. I don't know if the package had specific options selected that I didn't chose during the update process, but I just know it was a crap shoot.

So, source compile right from the beginning. Fight the battle right away for me.  Learn your lessons up front.


----------



## phoenix (May 29, 2010)

Search the forums.  There are several threads that go over the differences between ports/packages, and the pros/cons of each, along with which tools work best for each.  This comes up a lot.  There's no need for yet another thread on it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2010)

And certainly not in the wrong forum ...


----------

